# I think I had an intruder in my home lst night



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had some time to process this now so I think I'm seeing it a bit more realistically and not as emotionally as I was during the night. Around 3:20am I heard a sound that was similar to a book or something with a bit of weight falling off a desk or countertop. It woke me up and I sat up in bed listening for a few minutes. My dogs did not wake up. After a few minutes (can't say for sure how long) I heard that popping sound that the duct work makes as you walk through the house. Can't really explain it but it's a familiar sound in my home. At that point I was very sure someone was in the house or at least it sure seemed like it. I waited longer and stared at my bedroom doorway to see if I could see any movement in the slim light coming in my family room windows from the dusk to dawn light on the barn. I never saw any shadows. I decided to put my chihuahua on the floor and see how he reacted to going out into the family room. Well, the trotted out there and immediately started barking. At that point I called 911. The dispacter had me lock my bedroom door and stay on the phone. I live in a remote area so it took about 8 minutes for them to get here. It seemed like an eternity. Oddly enough my LGD wasn't barking. They looked around the outside of the house first and then came inside with rifles drawn. They searched (or "cleared" as then referred to is as they went room to room) each room and the basement. All that was found was dried mud from the tread of a boot that didn't match any of the officers or my personal boots. It was in my foyer. And my work computer, in the family room - adjacent to the foyer - had the screen on as if the mouse had been bumped. It should have been solid black since it had been hours since I was up. They took pictures of the mud and the computer and looked around my barn and one of them drove around my property and up the street.

Today a deputy came by (I'm home sick with the flu) and checked on me which I thought was nice. He said that they believe someone was in the home because of the mud and also because the dispatcher told them when they were in route that he heard a click on the phone line that wasn't me. While we were talking he asked me "are you still there?" I said yes and then he asked if there were other phones in the home. I personally didn't hear anything and didn't know why he asked me that.

So tonight Robert is coming over and is going to stay for a few days. We're going to replace the look on my front door which I should have done a long time ago anyway and then we're going to get a lock for my back door. Until now, I've never locked my back door - whether I'm home or not. Just didn't seem like there was a need but I guess times are changing...even out in the country.






It's very creepy to think that maybe someone was in my home while I was sleeping. I've never owned a gun, never even held one. My ex had several and always at least one at the ready. I'm thinking maybe it's time for me to get some lessons on use and safety and maybe see about getting something I could handle.

I'd be curious to learn what other single women do. Do you have any firearms? Do you have a guard dog?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jun 22, 2010)

Please be careful! I wonder if leaving a television on and making sure that you have a vehicle parked outside,rather than in the garage would help? I don't like guns,my husband has some in the gun cabinet but I'm not comfortable with them. Someone posted earlier about wasp spray I think it was,I like that idea. Sounds like you have a good police dept



,take care.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 22, 2010)

A few large dogs here and a handgun. They might walk in but they won't walk out. In my opinion if they enter my house they are already aware of the chances they could die. They have put themselves willing in that position. They are also definitely up to no good if they enter someone elses home with invitation. We as Americans have a right to defend our property and should.

Marie


----------



## susanne (Jun 22, 2010)

My first thought while reading this was that it was your ex-husband. Did he perhaps leave something valuable behind?

We never had any problems when we lived in Portland...nothing even remotely frightening UNTIL we moved to the country, when we had a guy running from the police show up on our property.

I believe in good, strong locks on all doors and windows. Too often, people have guns and leave their doors unlocked. You can have an arsenal and have the biggest guy in the world in the house, but you cannot be vigilant all the time. When Keith and I first lived together, he asked why I insisted on locking the door when he was around. I asked him what protection he would be if he were asleep or in the bathroom.

We ALWAYS lock the doors, even if we're out at the barn or working on the property away from the house.

With my vision, having a gun would be a bit dicey -- besides, I don't like guns and won't own one. But even if you choose to get a gun, PLEASE get a security expert to review your locks and other security issues.

I do intend to get wasp spray both for at home and when we're out driving the trails. I don't want to kill, but I'd have no trouble with maiming!

That dispatcher was really on the ball, and it sounds like the officers who came out were, too. Good for them, and good for you.


----------



## Connie P (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness Parmela that is really frightening. Good girl for keeping your cool and dialing 911 and staying put until they could get there and secure your home. You had to be s _ _ _ _ _ _ _ bricks. I'm so glad you are alright and am glad that you are changing all your locks. What a frightening experience.


----------



## Shari (Jun 22, 2010)

Extremely scary!

Changing locks is a good start, making sure all your windows and doors are locked. I have wooden dowels in the sliding doors and windows.

I would get a home security system put in, well worth the piece of mind.

For guns... only get one if you are comfortable on using one and have had some training. We are loaded for bear here.. so to speak. But the guns are where I can get them, intruders can't. I will use them if I have too. Favorite is a 30-30 but just cocking a Shot Gun, the noise alone will scare people off, because they know the sound.

I also have Bear spray and various other things to use if needed. It is also dark around here at night and I have lots of things around for intruders to trip on and hurt themselves. I prefer the pitch dark because they would have to use their own light to be able to see. Then I would know for sure.

Having a flood light you can use, is useful once you know someone is about. Turning that on can also make them run because they know someone is up.

You might also take some self defense classes.

Very glad to hear you will have a friend staying with you for a few days. Stay safe!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 22, 2010)

That is very scary. My best advice is self defense classes they are invaluable. A gun is great but might not always be right where you need it when you need it and you need to know how to protect yourself without a weapon. The self defense classes are very empowering and really should be taken every couple of years at least IMO

Surprised your chi's didnt bark mine bark if someone sneezes across the street - annoying to say the least but not much gets past them sound wise


----------



## horsefeather (Jun 22, 2010)

Parmela,

I would have been SSSSOOOOO scared!! I agree with those that suggested you get a gun and learn to use it. I have several and believe me, I wouldn't think a second about using it if someone came into my home. The wasp spray is a good idea, but if someone is breaking in, I don't think it would spray far enough for me!! I really believe in the future we will have to protect what is ours and I'm afraid the 'country folks' won't be as safe as we are even now. And, while it's good to depend on someone who is around, God forbid they were hurt first. Nope, I want my own gun!!

Take care,

Pam


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2010)

I"m totally freaked out by this. My first thought was that it was your X since the dog didn't bark. What on earth could he want there???

Parm, I honestly think that too many people know you are living alone there now and this makes you easy prey. Self defense classes, great idea, wasp spray, and a telephone handy in each and every room would be invaluable to me. Let's add a stun gun in there too. I think in this case, I'd be starting a local rumor that you are not living alone any more. I hate the idea of being a complete liar but under these circumstances, someone is on to you living by yourself and you have to get the word out that you are not. I'd not only say that your big huge mean gun toteing boyfriend is living there, but that all his big huge mean gun toteing brothers have moved in too and I would be dropping that information casually all over town everywhere you went.I'm totally not joking around here Parm, I feel you are in danger and have to pull out all the stops.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with several of the above posts.........Your dog didn't bark. I bet it was your EX.

Change your locks, get Wasp Spray, and let your attorney know.

And not because of your EX, but just for general purposes, it wouldn't hurt to learn how to use a gun. I just mentioned that to my husband. He knows how to shoot a hunting rifle and a 22. But I've told him I think I want to learn how to use a gun as well.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 23, 2010)

We all have our opinions of what we "would do" if in certain dangerous situations. Truth is, it is different when you are "there". Not that the intent changes, just the circumstances. Let's face it when surprised, and/or scared, not all our well thought out actions can take place.

So, consider tactics to give you the best chance of doing what you planned and are capable of doing........this means a warning. Dogs, lights, security items. (by the way, when my Chi was in bed with me, you could take the bed away!! Not in my bed, covered, different story). For these reasons, I suggest you either have a security system installed (now you could have a monthly monitoring fee for this) OR have some security systems installed by Robert, while he's there for next few days



Your home improvement stores generally have a line of reasonably priced, easy to install, often battery op, that sound off when a window, door, etc is opened. Lights can be installed that come on with detected motion, security cams, driveway detection units (could be installed anywhere), good locks, etc. I installed special brackets into my doors that are bolted into the actual house framing at the doors -- you can't just kick the doors and bust the trim off to get the door opened! You'd need a sledged hammer or better to bust the deadbolt thru it. Costs less than $20. Of course, you could break out the actual windows but it would be very noisy and take something swung hard to do it! There's that warning to grab the gun.

Now, I'd get the gun and shoot if I heard that glass breaking -- may be shaking and not hit but let me tell you, I'd unload it and probably do a good amount of damage. I've been pretty good at hitting running dogs, so I figure that was a smaller target. Key is to have a warning, IMO.

Next, my thought in such a situation would be that I had to escape and survive -- so think about how that could happen for you. You know a fire escape plan is a good thing when you need to use it, so have a plan. Also, people breaking in do not want to be detected. Often things I mentioned will run them off -- not as good as catching, which may happen anyway, but a safety point.

Finally, think about this -- would your ex have a reason to return?? It appears intruder knew the layout of the house well enough to move easily/safely. Just thinking out loud.

I'm sorry you've experienced this. Stay safe and be observant, cautious and a little suspicious of anyone with too much interest in you and your place. Like we tell our children....yell and run like heck....if anything isn't just "right". You know how you "feel" that your horses "just aren't right"? Well, keep/develop that about your own self and surroundings. You'll be fine if you just plan for safety.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 23, 2010)

How terrifying! There have been some great ideas here! Makes me want to get the door brackets, security systems and more!! Glad you are ok!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 23, 2010)

That's got to be a frightening thing to have happen. I've lived alone for a very long time now but I'm not sure how I'd handle knowing someone had come into my home in the middle of the night.

As usual there have been several good suggestions. If you're thinking seriously about a gun I recommend a shotgun. If it ever became necessary you could announce "I have a gun" and the intruder would probably leave. If not, firing that sucker, would scare the ---- out of him. With a shotgun you could aim low and do a lot of damage without killing. While wasp spray is a good idea it would only be good if you were in the same room (definitely closer than I'd want to be). I can't imagine a warning like "I've got wasp spray and will use it".

Talk with your local law enforcement people - they sound like a good bunch - and see what recommendations they make. Take whatever precautions you feel comfortable with. Really glad to hear that someone is coming to stay with you. It will make you feel more secure even if the intruder never returns - which he probably won't.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the advice and concern. I can't tell you all how much it is appreciated. I've got several thoughts and hope I remember to cover them.

First, I just can't imagine my ex coming here in the middle of the night, however I do find it very odd that my LGD didn't bark. She sure did when the deputies showed up. But I have come home when she's been fast asleep in the dry lot and she's not moved a muscle, so don't know if that's because she knew it was my car pulling in or she just sleeps soundly. Either way, not much of a guard dog in that situation. I have my chihuahua and an italian greyhound that live in the house with me. I've been wanting a HUGE, scary looking dog for a while now and now it's time to go ahead and get one. One that will live in the house and not with the horses.

I do think the self-defense classes are a good idea and I am going to look into that for sure. I believe I will still look into taking some gun safety and usage classes and then decide after that if I think I'm ready to have one here at home. My ex always said no because he said a person up to no good would take it away from me and use it on me before I could even do anything about it. And maybe he was right, but I won't know until I take some classes and learn more about them.

A security system seems like a great way to go. Had a very extensive one when we lived in St. Louis County in kind of a more expensive neighborhood but haven't gotten one out here. Just didn't think it was necessary but guess that has changed.

Robert did come over last night and brought me a couple of things from Bass Pro Shop. One is pepper spray for my key chain and the other is a HUGE canister of bear spray that mounts to the wall. It shoots 25ft and will stop a person in their tracks. Of course it will also impact me if I don't put a sheet to my mouth/eyes and it will impact my dogs but it won't kill them or me and I will have time to get out of the house.

Marty, I do think you're right. This is a small town and EVERYONE knows I live alone. It's so obvious the huge truck is never in the driveway anymore and there is never anyone out mowing grass or tending to the horses but me. People I don't even know or never even saw before will stop me in WalMart and ask how I'm getting along by myself. It's both the good and the bad of living in such a small town. I need to change that perception and I also think having a huge, killer looking dog laying on the front porch all day wouldn't hurt either!

And lastly, one of my neighbors came by last night and asked what was going on. Apparently her husband was leaving for work about 4:30am (well after this was all over) and he was stopped by a deputy that was sitting with his lights off on our street. My neighbor explained he was going to work and didn't see anything so the deputy let him go. But I thought it was nice that one of them stuck around and just watched for a while. The sheriff's department has had a tough time here the last few years. One of them (a young, new deputy) shot and killed two unarmed teenagers that were in a truck (shot them both in the back of the head) and as you can imagine there was outrage. It's been a while and it's simmered down some, but it's still tough for them and they are always watching their backs because of the terrible actions of one. He has since been sentenced to 2 life terms in jail (there was a lot to the story; more than just an officer shooting someone he thought was a danger) but there are still trucks that are in town with bullseye decals on the back windows behind where the driver and passengers heads are and signs about "Lincoln County Sheriff Deputies Commit Murder" and other things like that. So, they've had a rough time but I do think the vast majority of them are good people trying to protect their community.

Thanks again for all the excellent advice! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 23, 2010)

omg that is soo scary! that is my biggest fear, to have some creep come on YOUR property, break into YOUR house and steal YOUR stuff! thats why i sleep with a knife under my bed and when i get older i'm going to get lessons on how to handle a gun. if your dogs didnt bark then perhaps they knew the person? i dont know, all i know is you need to up security in your house, and fast!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Jun 23, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I've been wanting a HUGE, scary looking dog for a while now and now it's time to go ahead and get one. One that will live in the house and not with the horses.



the best guard dogs my family have ever had was a german sheperd, a lab and a rottweiler. all were very loyal and protective of their property and their people. rescue dogs are also a good way to go, they are often VERY happy to repay the favor


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 23, 2010)

I would get a security system with a monitoring attached where it will call the police for you if the alarm goes off.

I have 5 noisy dogs, they go off if anybody even turns around in my driveway. Between the 5 of them, somebody is always watching. My collie is a great watchdog. She protects what is hers.

That is a scarey experience to say the least, thanks for posting, keeps us all on our toes.

Good advise from the other posts about the wasp and bear spray.

best wishes, glad you weren't hurt, and good thinking to call 911 and not go check it out yourself.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 23, 2010)

I am wondering if the LGD didnt bark casue this person has been hanging around a bit when you are not home and the dog is used to his presence? I know we had a LGD for a short time and he quickly became used to what he percieved as normal in his surroundings maybe this guy became something somewhat normal to him?

While many might not agree I think a well trained not heavily socialized dog meaning not one who will run up to everyone and be a happy go lucky guy is a huge key.

I do agree in most cases with a gun it is not often right where you need it when you need it. And can be used against you- Your mind has to go to the planning of using it while the intruder is already thought his plan out. NOt saying do not get one but I do think you need to be able to take care of yourself without a weapon as well


----------



## Marty (Jun 23, 2010)

Parm, you know when dogs are concerned I'm going to suggest a German Shepherd. There is no doubt in my mind that although my GSD's my beloved Tracey and now Amy, as docile and friendly as they are, would attack anyone that would attempt to harm me. A GSD is so in tune to you, they just "know"......

That said, please do a search for a retired police trained GSD. From time to time I am contacted by one organzation for them or another, and they have a special retirement set up for them around the country when they can no longer be used in police work in the field. If you are interested and cannot contact any of them, I have a personal friend who stars in Animal Planets "K-9 Cops" in New York City that I can contact for you, but try to find one closer to you first.

Also one last thing, ask your boyfriend if he has any extra cars or trucks, even if they do not run, to park additional vehicles at your property so it will look like you have a houseful there. And be sure to move the cars around every couple of days so it will appear like they are being driven in and out frequently.


----------



## Katiean (Jun 23, 2010)

When I lived in Vegas I owned a gun. There was a man getting into my and about 6 other womens apartments while we were gone. He not only got into our apartments but he took a pair of underwear each time he was there. So I bought a gun and everyone knew I carried it. Even my cop friend. They did catch the guy and I moved from Vegas.

We (me and my mother) have lived in this house for about 8 years now. We never locked the house and there was usually someone here. Three years ago my brother and his family moved in with us and they have a German short hair pointer. This dog is so protective and one family oriented that when he did bite someone and went to doggie jail for 2 weeks, no one could get into the kennel with this dog and when he saw my brother, who had to get him out of the kennel the dog cried tears. He was here until a year ago. When I knew they were moving it was time to get a big dog. I have a 1 3/4lb yorkie and a 4lb poodle. Not much help except to make a bunch of noise. We bought a Rott/lab mix that really looked like a red doberman. When she was 6 months old the neighbors poisoned her. So I went in search of another dog. That is when I got my GP mix. This dog lives both inside and outside. We do not have predators so she mostly keeps the chickens in line. She also feels she owns us. Including my niece and nephew that spend a lot of time at my house. She is so protective that when she went to the vet she stepped between me and the tech and growled. I had to tell her the person was OK. One night a few weeks ago at 2:30am we had 2 hispanic men come to the front door. I usually did not lock the door but that night I locked both locks. They tapped on the glass on the top 1/2 of the door. I went to the door and they kept insisting I let them in. They could hear the little dogs barking and still insisted I let them in. Then Brandy went to the door and put her front feet on the top wood edge of the door and started to bark like she was gonna eat them both. The one guy tugged on the other to leave and they did. I called 911 and they were there in about 2 mins. but, going up and down the street and checking the irrigation ditch they had disappeared. For about a week the police gave extra patrol to the neighborhood.

I would like to also point out that in the '70's in the Sacramento,CA area there was a guy they called "The East Area Rapist". No dogs barked at this man. It didn't matter if the people had dogs or not. He would attack a husband and wife while they slept. He would also disappear before the police got there. Some people just have a nack that dogs don't bark at them. I haven't seen one yet because my dogs still bark at my brother and he lived here for 2 years.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 23, 2010)

AUGH PARMELA!!




Get some deadbolts on those doors!!! And make sure your windows are also locked at night!! Sounds like someone was in there and you are LUCKY - there would be no one to hear you if something happened!!

I am alone a lot too, and have been for years and YES, I own several guns, but learned to shoot as a young woman and am very comfortable with them and use of them. I also have a couple of large dogs that are in the house at night. I never used to lock the doors either until one of my neighbors was up late one night and they happened to observe a drunk trying to get in my front gate to the front door a couple of years ago. He is probably lucky that I didnt hear him- my greeting to him would not have been a pleasant one. I dont lock the back door because they would have to get through the dogs first to come in that way- and that's not going to happen, LOL

The only time my dogs bark is if there is something out of place or something that they think doesnt belong- but I can tell their different barks for what is going on too.

I do have a revolver handy- habit of about 35 years now- and many times bad guys pick out of the way places on purpose because no one else is going to see them- no neighbors close and nobody can hear anything.... so living out in the country these days does NOT mean you are any safer than anywhere else.

Be careful and do get those locks, etc.. done right away! And that was nice of the officer to check up on you! Be sure to tell him you appreciate it- that is going beyond what he is required to do. Wonder why your big dog didnt bark?! Someone who KNOWS you? But why did the little one bark? Sure glad you are ok!!!


----------



## Shari (Jun 23, 2010)

Ella my Jenny, brays at anyone that comes around day or night. Man she is loud! Not saying all donkeys would do this but she sure does.

Dyfra my grey Icelandic, is always on the alert, if I can see her, she will let me know if anyone is around. She makes a good pointer. Nothing gets past her.

So during the day, keep an eye on your animals, normally they will let you know if something is out there.

I go out some days with my hair under a big ugly Aussie hat, Military jacket and my .22 Beebee gun, lets just say with the ammo I have in that thing, it will kill. Its light weight and easy to hall around if needed.

At a distance people do not know it is me out and about. And the Neighbors know I will shoot anyone that puts a big ugly paw on my fence.

I vary the times I am out so if anyone is watching, they are never sure where I am.

I have not told anyone local my husband has found a job.

But he wore the same kind of clothes I do. Know that will not help you but wearing something totally different might give the illusion of someone else being around. Say an hunting Jacket and hat, have a rifle or some such in your hand. Funny how some people all of a sudden wave HI to you.

Husband said it is because if you are waving HI you can't shoot them.





My property is also fenced and cross fenced, Predator rated hot wire and my gate latches.. lets just say most people don't know how to open my gates. If I felt really afraid the front gates are set up so I can electrify them too.

I don't mind being known as the slightly crazy lady on the hill. Because they still haven't found who murdered the Vet couple of places down the road from me.

Police around here are a joke. So it is great you have a good police force around!

Find this all very sad. That no one can be safe in their own house or property any more. When I was a kid, we never locked doors or worried about people doing these kinds of things.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow that is really scary, I think it's every single woman's fear. I have the scary dog which keeps everyone away. I have actually taught her to be that way because she is a chocolate lab and they aren't known for being scary. I went so far as to teach her to attack if I tell her to( only one bite and not let go until I say, she's never had to do it in "real life" thankfully), she also hates all men except my boyfriend, she knows he is ok but she won't tolerate another male. She goes with me anytime I go outside and if anyone stops by(which they do a lot when you have minis) she will act like she is going to kill them until I say that it is ok. I feel very safe with her, and she is even gentle with my little pug and foals. I'm very lucky to have her. Guns make me nervous although we do have them but they don't make me feel as safe as Belle does. I think that a security system and a good inside guard dog is your best bet. Good luck


----------



## liltnt (Jun 23, 2010)

the wasp spray by the bed it a great tip also a couple of motion sencors for lamps is a good idea. If they are moving around the lights will come on and you will know someone is actually there without getting out of bed. if nothing else its a good warning system. they wouldnt hurt outside the house either. the lights just coming on my be a deterrant in itself.


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Jun 23, 2010)

Parmela, I took the Missouri CC Classes in Bridgeton. If you want the name of the guys who teach them, let me know. It was a great class, 4 hours instead of 8, and then you can have "range time" if you want the Missouri CC permit. I have guns. I was 100 percent AGAINST them until I met my Marine husband and he taught me the proper way to handle them.



I wouldn't recommend the wasp spray. It sprays what, 12-20 feet at best? Personally, I'm not letting *anyone* get within 20 feet of me if I feel threatened. ESPECIALLY if they are in *MY* house! As others have said, the announcement of "I have a gun and I will use it" is much better than grabbing wasp spray and hoping you hit his/her face so they can't see or breathe. It's also easier to carry a gun than a can of spray!! Good luck on whatever you decide... and if you want to know about different weapons, let me know. My husband would be HAPPY to show you the difference and teach you all about them!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the support and advice! It's very much appreciated.

And just to clarify, the spray I got and installed on the wall at my headboard is BEAR spray and goes 25-30 feet and will DROP a man - even a drug crazed large man. I agree it's no gun, but it's certainly better than nothing until I can decide on the gun thing.

As for why my dog didn't bark, I just don't know. Heck, she's barking now at probalby nothing, but not a peep from her that night until the police showed up. One thought I had was over the last couple of years I've had probably 5 or 6 different teenage boys and 1 man that have come and worked in the barn for me. A couple of them have been out since my divorce. Looking back, I've probably not handled that the best. I probably should have made a point to lie to each and act like I was still married and just needed additional help. But it doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize I'm alone. Only one vehicle, only me outside doing chores, etc.

Also today I started rethinking the dog issue. I had wanted a large, mean/aggressive looking dog but had decided against it because of my two little dogs and not wanting them accidently stepped on or something. But I went looking today and found one that may work. I'm going back tomorrow with my little dogs to see how he does. He's approx 1 year old - so still a lot of puppy in him. He's a Cain Corso (I'm not sure I've spelled that correctly) although not purebred. He's not at big as a purebred, but he looks pb with the exception of the size. He probably will mature around 100lbs. He's very smart and responsive and eager to learn. I took my friend Michele with me who used to train guard/attack dogs for military for many years so she can really "read" a dog and she liked him for my purposes. Thought with proper training he could really be an asset to me around here.

I'm also getting some of those motion sensors for two of the outside lights and also two indoor lamps. Just have to figure out how to do the indoor ones without my cat always setting them off. Those, along with the locks and maybe a dog should be a few steps in the right direction.

And just to clarify.... I do NOT believe it was my ex or any of his doing. We are civil and he still has keys to this home so if he wanted to come over he would just do it during the day when I'm not here!lol He has no need to slink around.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 24, 2010)

Parmela I'm so sorry this happened to you and can only begin to imagine how scared you must have been. I'm glad you have people around you that can help you and that the sheriff's office responded quickly.

I wanted to let you know that I have a Cane Corso dog. We got her 5 years ago. She is my canine soulmate and the puppy love of my life. (Please go to my website and you can see her there.) These dogs have protection bred INTO them, altho they are total goof-balls when in their family environment. She gets along with everything that is hers, the critters on the farm, horses, chickens, chicks, duck, cat, her Boxer sister...everything. But she is aloof to other dogs and people. When we first got her it was VERY important to socialize her so I took her and handled her in obedience training, rally, and some agility. We had such a good time. Still she goes many places with us and no, she is not the kind of dog a stranger can walk up to and rub all over her head, she is a powerful breed and just by looking at her people respect her. I had a lady in obedience tell me I was a castle and she was my moat. You can see it on her face she is constantly thinking and "working" never letting her guard down. She is protective without being aggressive. There have been times when I am standing talking with someone and she comes and stands right between me and the person, very close to me. She lets people know she is there for me should I need her in the blink of an eye. That's all she just wants her presence known. She has rewarded me many times over. Should you decide to get a breed like this, I won't sugar coat it in telling you they need a strong assertive person to guide them, lots of socialization and training and be prepared to be the apple of his/her eye. They are a dog that thrives being with you constantly as that is what makes them happiest.

Please let us know what you decide to do. I LOVE Cane Corsos...they are the breed of choice for our family. (But then I love ALL dogs!)  Take a look at my website and you can get to know Lakota Iron Wolf.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterling said:


> Parmela I'm so sorry this happened to you and can only begin to imagine how scared you must have been. I'm glad you have people around you that can help you and that the sheriff's office responded quickly.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I have a Cane Corso dog. We got her 5 years ago. She is my canine soulmate and the puppy love of my life. (Please go to my website and you can see her there.) These dogs have protection bred INTO them, altho they are total goof-balls when in their family environment. She gets along with everything that is hers, the critters on the farm, horses, chickens, chicks, duck, cat, her Boxer sister...everything. But she is aloof to other dogs and people. When we first got her it was VERY important to socialize her so I took her and handled her in obedience training, rally, and some agility. We had such a good time. Still she goes many places with us and no, she is not the kind of dog a stranger can walk up to and rub all over her head, she is a powerful breed and just by looking at her people respect her. I had a lady in obedience tell me I was a castle and she was my moat. You can see it on her face she is constantly thinking and "working" never letting her guard down. She is protective without being aggressive. There have been times when I am standing talking with someone and she comes and stands right between me and the person, very close to me. She lets people know she is there for me should I need her in the blink of an eye. That's all she just wants her presence known. She has rewarded me many times over. Should you decide to get a breed like this, I won't sugar coat it in telling you they need a strong assertive person to guide them, lots of socialization and training and be prepared to be the apple of his/her eye. They are a dog that thrives being with you constantly as that is what makes them happiest.
> 
> Please let us know what you decide to do. I LOVE Cane Corsos...they are the breed of choice for our family. (But then I love ALL dogs!) Take a look at my website and you can get to know Lakota Iron Wolf.


Your Cane is BEAUTIFUL!!! Oh my goodness. The one I'm considering is the same coat color, but he will not mature as large as your pretty girl. He has the same head shape and expression though.

I am going to visit a mature Rott today that was removed from a breeding situation. She's more mature and wouldn't require the same amount of training. I just want to take my time in deciding and make sure it's a good fit for both dog and human as well as my other dogs at home. I've postponed the pet interaction until Monday after the Cane has recovered from his neuter.

Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## wrs (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry this has happened to you. You handled the situation very well. You've received alot of good idea's. My husband is a law enforcement officer & he has always been after me to protect myself, of course his choice is guns. I personally am not comfortable handling a gun even with being trained to use one. He's bought me all different types of pepper spray & I didn't like the thought of using it because of the large chance of it blowing back on me etc. One day my beloved husband brought home a TASER C2 for me. It is a "civilian" version of the Taser he carries. I love it. It was very easy to learn to use. Easy to conceal. Best of all very effective. This is not like the old stunguns. This thing is great. I now carry it with me everywhere. You can learn more about it here My husband did check with your state & it is legal to carry & use if needed. If you have any questions you are welcome to contact us. We'd be happy to talk with you about it.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 24, 2010)

wrs said:


> I am so sorry this has happened to you. You handled the situation very well. You've received alot of good idea's. My husband is a law enforcement officer & he has always been after me to protect myself, of course his choice is guns. I personally am not comfortable handling a gun even with being trained to use one. He's bought me all different types of pepper spray & I didn't like the thought of using it because of the large chance of it blowing back on me etc. One day my beloved husband brought home a TASER C2 for me. It is a "civilian" version of the Taser he carries. I love it. It was very easy to learn to use. Easy to conceal. Best of all very effective. This is not like the old stunguns. This thing is great. I now carry it with me everywhere. You can learn more about it here My husband did check with your state & it is legal to carry & use if needed. If you have any questions you are welcome to contact us. We'd be happy to talk with you about it.



Oh my gosh! I NEVER thought of having my own taser but what a great idea!!! I only briefly read some details on the site but bookmarked it to go back tonight. And it's more affordable than I imagined they would be. And I always thought they were considered a "firearm" and therefore wouldn't be legal to carry in any place inside my purse, but I just learned by reading the site that's not true. Thank you so much for the suggestion. I encourage everyone, man or woman, to take a look at the site!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 24, 2010)

I to had never really thought of that and will be looking into it for my daughter and myself thanks for the info


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

That sure was a scary ordeal for you. We live in the country as well. I have never been afraid to leave my doors unlocked, always having the thought of..if they want to get in they will find a way. But, lately have been locking them. In summer our area is a resort type rather then the farming community it normally is, and we sure seem to have alot of 'kooks" around. So many people just stop in and pull right up to the mini horse pasture which is located BEHIND our house and not visible from the road unless you really are looking. We do have guns, and I do know how to use one if I had too. (we have bear, coyotes, etc in our area) but I have never felt comfy using one, so I really like the taser idea. We also have a security system on our house, which activates thru the sheriffs dept. In the house if someone got in they would be met by our 4 dogs, a lab and 3 standard poodles. All 4 are so alert they would bark at just the tiniest noise outside or in. In the barn we have our German Shepherd/wolf, she is just not one you would really want to meet up with ..so all in all I feel safe, we also have 3 large security light on our farm and buildings, plus my son/ family live right next door , also on our farm..and has 2 large dogs, across the road my daughter/family have a home (also on our farm) and has 2 dogs. In todays world a person can never be too safe.


----------



## Shari (Jun 25, 2010)

Only problem with a taser, is the bad guy has to get pretty close to you to be able to use one.(Husband has used them in the past in the Military) So I class that with the high powered Bear Spray.

The Civilian tasers are limited to 15' (if they are legal). The Military and police ones can go as far as 35'. Can of bear spray has a range of 30 to 35', under very high pressure.( the Bear spay is nothing like the whimpy people pepper sprays)

Taser can't always drop a person on drugs and I sure won't want them to get that close to me. Can see if used by joggers in the cities it might work..Where an attacker could come up behind you.

I don't think there is a perfect way to protect ones self.

So we should go around armed with one of everything!



Bad guys would take one look at us and run away!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

That is the drawback of a taser, the closeness. I wouldnt feel comfy being that close to a intruder either. (besides I found out that it is illigal to have one in WI.) Your right Shari, there is no perfect way to protect oneself.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 15, 2010)

OMG I couldn't live out there alone. I HATE to be alone at night and cannot sleep.


----------



## jegray21 (Jul 19, 2010)

German shepherds. Someone would have to shoot my 100 pound male if they wanted to win that fight. He is so loyal and takes his job very seriously.


----------

